# LS1 GTO Aftermarket Engine covers



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knew where i could find some good looking engine covers or ignition coil covers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

might just be me but i think that the machine under those plastic covers looks perfect


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

ebay!!!


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> might just be me but i think that the machine under those plastic covers looks perfect


What you mean there is something under there? :willy:
It does look good without no doubt but depending on my mood it looks good with one as well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

She breaths better with no clothes on! I'm like you sometimes I like them on sometimes I don't. I think Gravana or someone sold CF covers.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

gm4life said:


> She breaths better with no clothes on! I'm like you sometimes I like them on sometimes I don't. I think Gravana or someone sold CF covers.


Yea i found those gravana CF ones, kind of unsure on it i think there is better ways I could spend $400+


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nah, I wouldn't spend $400 on a pair of CF cover either. You can always do a custom paint job on your stock covers.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just go with the stock ones they look fine.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Corkster719 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew where i could find some good looking engine covers or ignition coil covers. Thanks in advance.



Just found this Post. Hate to wake up the dead but just remove the ugly stock covers and get a little paint and touch up what is already there.

Check out mine. Nothing fancy but it looks real good.


----------



## smtcapecod (Apr 27, 2009)

JHP in Australia has alternatives.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Paint FTW!


----------

